# Tuesday nighter at Griggs. S/T



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Last one tonight fellows. Getting dark by 8:30. If your coming try to get there early. I'll get us out as soon as we can. Thanks.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Good luck tonight. Close out the Tuesday nighters with a great weigh-in.


----------



## RedRanger (Jun 14, 2004)

Dale, we still fish til 9:00 or are you quitting early?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

most likely 8:45. The lights are still not working at least as of Saturday morning. If everyone get there  we'll get going at 5:45.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Last Tuesday for me tonight. Larry Blevins will still be holding a Tuesday night tournament. Same times. These will not count towards our fish-off. Larry a great guy, if you want to fish just show up. Here's tonight's results small as they are. Very tough night. Only 8 fish were weighed.

1st.Place
John & John
3-bass 3.09 lbs.

2nd. place
Tom Murphy
2-bass 2.04 lbs.

3rd. place
Bryon & Mike
1-bass 1.10 lbs. THis was alos big bass.

Thanks to everyone that fished this year with us. Had a great time and met a lots of new people. The year end fish off is October 2nd. & 3rd. Water at both Griggs and O'Shaugnessy is off limits to everyone the thursday & Friday before the tournament. That means no one fishing the tournament is allowed at either place after Wednesday Sept. 29th. Hope to see everyone there. Again Thanks for a good year. Dale


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

is there still the sunday st?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes we will still be having the Sunday tournaments. This Sunday we are at Griggs. I'll be in Canada Mid-next week so Garry will be there with some help. Sept. 12 th. he will be @ O'Shaugnessy, Sept. 19th. @ Griggs, Sept. 26th. @ O'Shaugnessy. Oct. 2nd. & 3rd. is the year end fish off. I'll see you all then.


----------

